# doggie smells



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

How can we keep our house from smelling too doggy? I don't want to be one of those houses people walk into and get knocked over by the smell of wet dog!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol welcome to the world of dog. lol the only thing is more cleaning and bathing your dog and washing its bedding more often. air fresheners are good too. other than that your home will always have some smell of dog. its all part of dog ownership. you can get coat sprays for dogs with different scents, the one i have at the moment is talcum powder. most pet shops will sell them.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

This was a big consideration for us too. Stanley is nearly 6th months old. He smells less now than when he was younger. I do think you notice it less yourself as time goes by. However it's 
One of the things I do ask visitors and all say they can't smell him. There not just being polite either cos I know they are honest. We bath Stanley once a week and although he has his own smell when we sniff him close it's no more than most humans and not half as bad as some!!!!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jersey starts to get gross after about three weeks. What you can do is sprinkle baking sofda in his fur which gets rid of the smell too.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

The only thing that smells on Dex are his eyes and I just give him a bath every few weeks to take care of that.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

My Jersey girl has more of a cocker coat, which is oily, so she gets quite stinky after a couple weeks. So I usually bathe her twice a month, and use a dry shampoo between bathes. I also found her breath and ears smelled alot too. So I clean her ears once a week, I wipe them out with 50/50 water and vinager. Jersey is 4 yrs old and has all her adult teeth, so I keep them brushed regularly and use an enzyme spray on her teeth to help with bacteria and keeps her minty fresh! 
I also give her a hygiene cut, keeping the hair on her bottom trimmed short, as well as around the eyes and ears, which have helped. Brushing everyday helps with smells too, brushing out the oily residue close to the skin, so brushing in both directions helps to get the undercoat!
Feeding them a high quality diet helps with body odour too. example: with no wheat, soy, corn, beet pulp, little to no brewers yeast, etc...some treats can be a major culprit too!
My mum doggy sits for me and has told me when she smells or when her bedding smells, so I guess I have gotten use to the smell...so if I have company coming, I usually wash everything or use febreeze just in case


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I definitely think that diet makes a difference. I have Dylan on a natural diet and he doesn't seem to smell much at all now- or maybe it's just because I'm used to it . I also give him raw bones to keep his teeth clean and his breath is much less smelly now. But I think that all dogs are a bit smelly when they're wet - nothing you can do about that - joys of dog ownership.


----------

